# How long would you let child dry heave/throw up?



## Mamato3wild ponnie (Jan 6, 2007)

My 4...almost 5 y/o has been vomitting all day today. He can not keep anything down. I've tried just about everything...teaspoon of water...teaspoon of chamomile tea....let him nurse..waited 20-40 min between each....and with in a matter of half that time...he throws it up again. Now he's throwing up mucus....I just dont know what else to do? He is lifeless...can barely sit up...I keep saying...if its not better by the morning...then i can take him in. My little guy keeps saying "mama take me to the chiropractor"...bless his heart! Is tomorrow to long?


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Has he peed?

If he is lethargic, I would take him to the ER tonight. Do not wait till morning. He very well could be dehydrated.


----------



## MeepyCat (Oct 11, 2006)

For a kid who's been vomiting up water, and appears listless to this degree, I would be in the ER tonight. He sounds badly dehydrated.


----------



## Mamato3wild ponnie (Jan 6, 2007)

well...i did the skin pinch test and it was ok! I was kind of going by that...but..i'm starting to second guess myself.


----------



## Bri'sgirl (Apr 4, 2009)

I would take him to the ER. If needed, they can give him an IV with fluids, which could be the difference between night and day for how he feels.


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

the askdrsears.com website seemed to have pretty good guidelines for infant/toddler dehydration, so I'd probably go by that, and if I was worried (but not at the point where I need to go, just to try to prevent getting to that point) I'd get some pedialyte (no, ingredients aren't great, but it's compromise time) and wait several hours and try that, 1 tsp at a time.


----------



## Bokonon (Aug 29, 2009)

I would call the ER or a nurse line and tell them the symptoms, and follow their advice.


----------



## mbravebird (May 9, 2005)

Has he peed? If he is lethargic or listless, take him right away.

Does he have a headache? Neckache?

Does he have a fever?


----------



## Cheshire (Dec 14, 2004)

This is just to address the vomiting issue - you need to let his stomach rest more before giving him anything. The best advice I ever got from one doc was to wait at least an hour and then take just a sip or two of water (or eat a few ice chips). For our little one I would put a piece of ice in one of those mesh feeding things for toddlers, the ones made to put fruit in so they can gum it without choking, and let him suck/chew on it tohelp with his thirst. If that little bit of liquid stays down then have a little more 20 to 30 minutes later. If that stays down you can increase frequency and amount. If it doesn't stay down then wait at least another hour before trying again.

If you give liquids too soon, each time you throw it up you also throw up more liquids than you drank and dehydrate yourself even faster.

It is so hard to resist drinking a lot at once because of thirst and I find that the ice thing works great for soothing a dry mouth.

I hope your little one is feeling better.


----------



## NCmama (Jun 21, 2005)

Take him to the ED tonight. Dehydration in small children is nothing to sit on.
If he can't keep anything else down, he won't keep pedialyte down any better.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

If your child is weak and can barely sit up then you should call the Dr.


----------



## Mamato3wild ponnie (Jan 6, 2007)

He is asking for Milk and coffee, now! Interesting....I'm not giving him any...but I thought That was interesting!
He has peed once today, he does not have a fever. I gave him a warm bath, and I had to dress him. He is that weak!
Another thing is...we are in Mexico...about 45 min to Texas.
I called our Chiro and he told me of some things to do to test for dehydration. I did them and he passed...My 1 y/o threw up all day yesterday and today he's fine....I really do think it's a stomach bug...and it's taking my 4 yo a little longer to get rid of it. I will watch him through the night...and re-asses in the morning.


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MeepyCat* 
For a kid who's been vomiting up water, and appears listless to this degree, I would be in the ER tonight. He sounds badly dehydrated.









:


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mamato3wild ponnie* 
well...i did the skin pinch test and it was ok! I was kind of going by that...but..i'm starting to second guess myself.

That would only show extreme dehydration. You definitely don't want it to get to that point!


----------



## major_mama11 (Apr 13, 2008)

I agree with everyone else- he needs to be seen sooner rather than later, if he is so lethargic he barely moves and is peeing that little. He sounds dangerously dehydrated from the description.

Sometimes it's amazing how fast IV fluids can help a kiddo feel better, and often seems to stop the vicious cycle of nausea and vomiting.


----------



## luminesce (Aug 6, 2006)

I hope he is doing okay! I agree with everyone else - he sounds dehydrated; I'd take him to the ER for fluids. Little kids can get dehydrated quickly which can be very dangerous. I think the skin pinch test would only show extreme dehydration - at that point it might be a medical emergency.


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

How is he this morning?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

While I totally agree with the letting the stomach rest comment at this point I'd want another pair of eyes on him. I hope that this has either stopped and he's drinking or that he got medical attention. A child that young passing urine only once in a day is concerning to me. I wouldn't let that go.


----------



## mbravebird (May 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *major_mama11* 
Sometimes it's amazing how fast IV fluids can help a kiddo feel better, and often seems to stop the vicious cycle of nausea and vomiting.

Yes, that!


----------

